# Zebra Legacy



## Pier (Nov 1, 2022)

u-he News and Updates


u-he makes creative software synthesizers and effects.



u-he.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2022)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/zebra-legacy-99-deal.131713/#post-5209007


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 1, 2022)

Thanks @Pier, that's good to know!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 1, 2022)

Any idea if zebra3 will open zebra2 patches? In any of the gazillion pages of the kvraudio forums they mention it ?


----------



## Pier (Nov 1, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Any idea if zebra3 will open zebra2 patches? In any of the gazillion pages of the kvraudio forums they mention it ?


I'm 99% certain it won't.

Zebra 3 is a completely new product from the ground up.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 1, 2022)

This place has turned into a zoo for the day.
Maybe a knock on effect of Halloween, which has unleashed the zebras.


----------



## KEM (Nov 1, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Any idea if zebra3 will open zebra2 patches? In any of the gazillion pages of the kvraudio forums they mention it ?



It won’t, Urs did confirm it on KVR but I don’t remember exactly where


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 1, 2022)

oops, sorry Pier, didn't see this before I posted my post about Zebra Legacy. Was still before my morning coffee.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 22, 2022)

TL;DR Some data for the wary, the curious re Zebra Legacy.

Late to the party; but--

Today I downloaded/installed all the Zebra2, Dark HZ and Legacy presets today without issue.

How?:

On the u-he website I clicked on "request for my license #" by providing my e-mail address.
I checked my e-mail to find my license code and user name.
Downloaded the Legacy bundle (@100MB) for my OS.
Unzipped & followed the pdf on how to properly unpack/install Zebra 2, ZebraHZ, LegacyZebra: .data2 files put in My Documents/U-he fldr as recommended.
Z2 opened without issue. No presets I had previously collected were overwritten.
ZebraHZ opens (in Reaper) as its own synth separate from Zebra2.
Copy pasted the registration code from the earlier e-mail into the HZ splash screen. Registered offline.
Dragged and dropped the .soundsets from Legacy fldr into my User Presets screen in Zebra2. They loaded up.
A quick test run shows ALL presets for Z2, HZ and Legacy available from the HZ menu; no HZ presets while inside Z2 proper; but, Z2 and Legacy presets all accessible.
Not bad for an old coot who is not up to snuff on the whole registration rigamarole. 

Now (patience willing) I shall follow Pier's advice to spend next six months learning this (virtual) modular synth.
Best, Bill


----------



## KEM (Nov 23, 2022)

Having all the official soundsets they’ve released for free is so awesome, they all sound amazing. I’ll never get tired of ZebraHZ and I can’t wait for Zebra 3!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> TL;DR Some data for the wary, the curious re Zebra Legacy.
> 
> Late to the party; but--
> 
> ...


Please throw in some string quartet stuff in there alongside Zebra patches. I need my periodical fix of Zappian / Weberian madness to assure myself sane and lovely people are still to be found Stateside.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 23, 2022)

KEM said:


> Having all the official soundsets they’ve released for free is so awesome, they all sound amazing. I’ll never get tired of ZebraHZ and I can’t wait for Zebra 3!!


Since I learned something from Pier about Zebra's main grid bus select (main, bus1, bus2) I found it insightful to scroll thru the HZ pre-sets to see how much of that territory the big boys actually employed in their sound designing: a worthy lesson. And yes, sounds awesome.


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Please throw in some string quartet stuff in there alongside Zebra patches. I need my periodical fix of Zappian / Weberian madness to assure myself sane and lovely people are still to be found Stateside.


Happen to be working just now on such a thing using Zebra this time around. 

Meantime I will shortly post a wild inter-galactic romp leaning on Zappa and some Beethovian strings (straight outta Op. 135).

vi link to my _Intergalactic Travel:_





Intergalactic Travel


Basically this is a waltz meant to convey what it feels like as galaxies flit past by you in a flash. The changing music styles-themes-instrumentation -- what for? To convey this travel feeling. Credits: Zappa themes taken from I'm the Slime + Sofa #1; (outro) Beethoven Op. 135. synths...




vi-control.net


----------

